# .Net Webservice in Java ansprechen



## Guest (25. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Wie kann ich ein in .Net entwickeltes Webservice in Java ansprechen? Sprich gibt es bspw. ein Eclipse Plugin mit welchen ich über ein .Net WSDL Java Klassen generieren lassen kann?

mfg


----------



## y0dA (25. Feb 2008)

War schon wieder ausgeloggt..

Also dieses Webservice benötigt als Parameter ein XML File und retourniert ebenfalls ein XML File. Für diese XML Files habe ich eine XSD und habe mir mit Hilfe dieser schon die Java Klassen mittels JAXP generiert (Eclipse Plugin). Nun würde mich interessieren wie ich das Service ansprechen soll, also mittels javax.xml.ws.Service oder gibts eben ein Eclipse Plugin welches mir mit dem WSDL den Client schreibt?


----------



## lhein (25. Feb 2008)

Also ich hab seinerseit XFire verwendet um einen Webservice aufzurufen. Es gibt aber sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten.

lhe


----------



## y0dA (26. Feb 2008)

Hi, hab nun auch mit dem XFire Plugin mir den Code generieren lassen (Stubs?) und kommuniziere schon mit dem ws.

danke.


----------

